# Millbury’s leadership knows it needs to find a new police chief



## topcop14

MILLBURY, Mass. - Millbury's leadership knows it needs to find a new police chief. Now they need to figure out exactly what they want in the person who will lead the town's police department.
The town is seeking a replacement for Chief Mark Moore, who is planning to retire within the next year.
Tuesday night, the Millbury Board of Selectmen, Town Manager Bob Spain and Moore held a special meeting to begin to develop selection criteria for the next chief. Millbury has voted to opt out of the Civil Service process, giving the town a bigger role in filling the position

.http://millbury.dailyvoice.com/news/millbury-leaders-ponder-new-police-chief-criteria


----------



## Guest

I'm not kidding when I say this......appoint the most senior patrol officer as chief (if he/she wants it), and make one of the obsessed test-taking weenies his assistant to help with budgeting and other non-police annoyances.

I guarantee the place will run like clockwork, and the rank & file could not be happier.


----------



## topcop14

I couldn't agree more. I come from a department that in a town that insist on doing these big nationwide searches for a chief, They hire a consultant who is a retired chief and pay him about $30,000 to review resumes, and make recomendations about qualifications. We end up with no nothing chiefs with padded resumes that most likly never made an arrest in their life. They have done this three times in just about 10 years. This has stopped all upward mobility in the department.  I hope Millbury keeps the chiefs job inside. They will be better off.


----------



## csauce777

Delta784 said:


> I'm not kidding when I say this......appoint the most senior patrol officer as chief (if he/she wants it), and make one of the obsessed test-taking weenies his assistant to help with budgeting and other non-police annoyances.
> 
> I guarantee the place will run like clockwork, and the rank & file could not be happier.


My department did just that. Promoted a newly minted sergeant from the ranks to the chiefs position. Aside from the normal, expected management/union issues, it's been fairly smooth sailing.


----------

